# Christ"s Crucifixion



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 4, 2017)

Heard John McArthur this A.M. state Christ's Crucifixion was predicted 500 years before the Romans began to use it as a punishment.  Amazing and sure enough....

Psalms 22

1 My God, my God, why have You forsaken me?
Why are You so far from my deliverance
and from my words of groaning?*
2 My God, I cry by day, but You do not answer,
by night, yet I have no rest.
3 But You are holy,
enthroned on the praises of Israel.
4 Our fathers trusted in You;
they trusted, and You rescued them.
5 They cried to You and were set free;
they trusted in You and were not disgraced.
6 But I am a worm and not a man,
scorned by men and despised by people.
7 Everyone who sees me mocks me;
they sneer[c] and shake their heads:
8 “He relies on[d] the Lord;
let Him rescue him;
let the Lord[e] deliver him,
since He takes pleasure in him.”
9 You took me from the womb,
making me secure while at my mother’s breast.
10 I was given over to You at birth;[f]
You have been my God from my mother’s womb.
11 Do not be far from me, because distress is near
and there is no one to help.
12 Many bulls surround me;
strong ones of Bashan encircle me.
13 They open their mouths against me—
lions, mauling and roaring.
14 I am poured out like water,
and all my bones are disjointed;
my heart is like wax,
melting within me.
15 My strength is dried up like baked clay;
my tongue sticks to the roof of my mouth.
You put me into the dust of death.
16 For dogs have surrounded me;
a gang of evildoers has closed in on me;
they pierced[g] my hands and my feet.
17 I can count all my bones;
people[h] look and stare at me.
18 They divided my garments among themselves,
and they cast lots for my clothing.

Isaiah 53:12

12 Therefore, I will allot Him a portion with the great,
And He will divide the booty with the strong;
Because He poured out [r]Himself to death,
And was numbered with the transgressors;
Yet He Himself bore the sin of many,
And interceded for the transgressors.

Zechariah 12:10

10 “I will pour out on the house of David and on the inhabitants of Jerusalem, [a]the Spirit of grace and of supplication, so that they will look on Me whom they have pierced; and they will mourn for Him, as one mourns for an only son, and they will weep bitterly over Him like the bitter weeping over a firstborn.

Pretty amazing stuff.*


----------

